# Realtime Analyzer für Audio Signale selbst bauen



## Rob Kobin (13 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich plane derzeit ein Projekt, ein Echtzeit Analyzer zu basteln. Da der Begriff euch wohl nichts sagt, hier ein einleuchtendes Bild:







Auf der x Achse die Frequenz, auf der y Achse die Lautstärke (Spannung).

Das Ganze soll von LEDs angezeigt werden.


Zur Umsetzung habe ich mir das folgenermaßen pro Frequenzanzeige (Sollen später vllt so 10 werden) so vorgestellt:





Filterung würde wie beschrieben durch eine Kombi aus Hoch- und Tiefpass geschehen, Das ganze müsste dann gleichgerichtet und geglättet werden. Allerdings darf die Glättung nicht zu stark ausfallen, damit die Anzeige noch wirklich als Echtzeit bezeichnet werden kann.
Am liebsten wäre es mir aber, den Effektivwert der Wechselspannung auszulesen und als DC Spannung auszugeben. Aber was hätte ich da für Bauteile zur Auswahl, die das machen könnten?
Anschließend wird der Analogwert in ein Digitalwert umgewandelt. Quasi als Schmitt Trigger für die LEDs. Es würden ja 3 bit ausreichen, da es nur 7 LEDs gibt. Da würde sich doch ein Flash Konverter gut dafür eignen oder?

Nebenbei will ich auch vermeiden, dass das Gerät am Ende Strom von der Audioleitung zieht, sondern stattdessen das Signal Zuerstmal galvanisch trennen. Nur womit? Transformator oder Optokoppler?

Ich bin gespannt auf eure Antworten,

Gruß

Gibt es da etwas zu bemängeln? Ginge es einfacher?


----------



## PN/DP (13 Februar 2011)

Rob Kobin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich plane derzeit ein Projekt, ein Echtzeit Analyzer zu basteln. Da der Begriff euch wohl nichts sagt, hier ein einleuchtendes Bild:
> http://www.musicdownloadinstrumentalsongs.com/64-band-spectrum-analyzer.jpg


Hallo,
"Echtzeit Analyzer" sagt uns alten Bastlern überhaupt nichts, weil: so hochgestochen ha'm wir uns früher noch nicht ausgedrückt. 
Wir haben einfach "LED-Audio-Spektrum-Pegelanzeige" oder "x-Kanal VU-Meter" gesagt...

Hey, warum fragst Du hier Sachen, von denen Du annimmst, daß sie uns sowieso nichts sagen? 
Gibt's auf der Seite, wo Du das Bild gefunden hast, keine Bauanleitung für einen viel-Band Spectrum Analyzer?
Kennst Du keine anderen Foren? Irgendein Elektronik- oder Mikrocontroller-Forum? 

Hier ist das SPS-Forum! Wir machen anspruchsvolle Sachen mit SPS, z.B. sowas: 
Siemens PLC - La Cucaracha
Siemens PLC - La Cucaracha Two!
Siemens PLC - Big In Japan
Siemens PLC - Sunchyme by Dario G
Siemens PLC - Melody & Programming

Nun Spaß beiseite.
Du willst Dein Projekt doch nicht etwa mit einer SPS machen? Hast Du im Lotto gewonnen? 

Als ich das letzte mal sowas gebastelt habe, mußte ich noch je LED-Balken einen UAA180 (bzw. A277) einsetzen. Heute kann schon jeder bessere Autoradio-Chip mindestens 5 Kanäle. Es gibt auch schon spezielle Chips, die alles für 10 Kanäle integriert haben. Am billigsten kommt man heute mit einem PIC oder AVR.




Rob Kobin schrieb:


> Zur Umsetzung habe ich mir das folgenermaßen pro Frequenzanzeige (Sollen später vllt so 10 werden) so vorgestellt:
> 
> Filterung würde wie beschrieben durch eine Kombi aus Hoch- und Tiefpass geschehen, Das ganze müsste dann gleichgerichtet und geglättet werden. Allerdings darf die Glättung nicht zu stark ausfallen, damit die Anzeige noch wirklich als Echtzeit bezeichnet werden kann.


Ja, kann man umständlich so machen. Kommt drauf an, wofür und wie genau das werden soll und was es kosten darf.
'ne simple Abtastung und FFT mit 'nem DSP wäre eine billigere Möglichkeit.
10 genaue Filter + 10-zu-1-Multiplexer + AVR mit FFT wären auch denkbar.



Rob Kobin schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre es mir aber, den Effektivwert der Wechselspannung auszulesen und als DC Spannung auszugeben.


Das sagtest Du bereits - eine Gleichrichtung.



Rob Kobin schrieb:


> Aber was hätte ich da für Bauteile zur Auswahl, die das machen könnten?


Vielleicht Dioden? Oder meinst Du irgendwelche spezielle IC?



Rob Kobin schrieb:


> Anschließend wird der Analogwert in ein Digitalwert umgewandelt. Quasi als Schmitt Trigger für die LEDs. Es würden ja 3 bit ausreichen, da es nur 7 LEDs gibt. Da würde sich doch ein Flash Konverter gut dafür eignen oder?


Flash Konverter sind sehr schnell, ich glaube aber nicht, daß Du für Deinen Audio-Spectrum-Analyzer Abtastraten im GHz-Bereich benötigst.



Rob Kobin schrieb:


> Nebenbei will ich auch vermeiden, dass das Gerät am Ende Strom von der Audioleitung zieht, sondern stattdessen das Signal Zuerstmal galvanisch trennen. Nur womit? Transformator oder Optokoppler?


Bis hierher klang ja alles nur etwas "studiert", doch diese letzten Sätze klingen für mich, als ob Du nahezu 0 Ahnung von Elektronik hast.
Willst Du vielleicht lieber erst einmal mit kleinen Bausätzen von ELV oder Conrad Erfahrungen sammeln?


Wenn Du doch alles ernst gemeint hast, hier kannst Du Dir LED-Ansteuerung und Filter ansehen:
http://www.sound.westhost.com/project60.htm
http://www.sound.westhost.com/project62.htm

Hier ein Projekt mit sehr wenig Elektronikaufwand mit einem ATmega8, da müßte nur das Display durch LEDs ersetzt werden:
http://elm-chan.org/works/akilcd/report_e.html

Und schau Dir auch mal diese beiden Bastel-Diskussionen an:
Spektrumanalysator mit Lichtorgel und LED-Lichtschlauch
Audio Spectrum Analyzer (Mikrocontroller)

Harald


----------



## Django2012 (4 Oktober 2012)

Hab die Videos heute zum ersten mal gesehen.  Krasse Scheiße... ist das ein Fake oder wie haben die das gemacht?  Ich meine das muss ja ein ewigkeitswerk sein, das auf die Musk "anzupassen...."  Oder können die wirklich den Sound in der SPS  "verwenden"?


----------

